# You know you've mastered a tank when...



## Darryn Du Plessis

You can clearly lung inhale without difficulty
You can summon circles from the diaphragm below
You know which wattages/voltages are perfect for the flavour and cloud production
When you're wanting even more than the tank can give
You produce a room full of vapour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz

When filling you get more in the tank than what leaks out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cespian

When you can convert someone from stinkies to vaping with your tank

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93

When you can rewick with your eyes closed hehehehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Genosmate

Thought I'd share my "how not to" with an RTA,should give some of you a chuckle.

Put a new coil and wick in the rebuildable deck of the sub tank mini,after a few toots it tasted burnt,meh!
I've not done the wicking properly me thinks,so I pull it apart and rewick and I'm pretty sure it will be 100% now.
Put the tank back together clean up a bit and invert the tank only to see all the juice running out of the airholes.Luckily I don't have it on the mod as I normally do.
Now whats wrong with this thing...............................ah ha,you have to remember to screw that thing back on the deck (the bit that forms the chimney)
Does that make me a master of disaster.
Now who else will own up to it

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 4


----------



## Cespian

Genosmate said:


> Thought I'd share my "how not to" with an RTA,should give some of you a chuckle.
> 
> Put a new coil and wick in the rebuildable deck of the sub tank mini,after a few toots it tasted burnt,meh!
> I've not done the wicking properly me thinks,so I pull it apart and rewick and I'm pretty sure it will be 100% now.
> Put the tank back together clean up a bit and invert the tank only to see all the juice running out of the airholes.Luckily I don't have it on the mod as I normally do.
> Now whats wrong with this thing...............................ah ha,you have to remember to screw that thing back on the deck (the bit that forms the chimney)
> Does that make me a master of disaster.
> Now who else will own up to it



Haha. Similar thing happened to me. Was in a hurry to leave for work and was about to slap in an OCC coil... needless to say, i forgot to put the OCC in and was then late for work anyways because i had to cleanup the mess.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Genosmate said:


> Thought I'd share my "how not to" with an RTA,should give some of you a chuckle.
> 
> Put a new coil and wick in the rebuildable deck of the sub tank mini,after a few toots it tasted burnt,meh!
> I've not done the wicking properly me thinks,so I pull it apart and rewick and I'm pretty sure it will be 100% now.
> Put the tank back together clean up a bit and invert the tank only to see all the juice running out of the airholes.Luckily I don't have it on the mod as I normally do.
> Now whats wrong with this thing...............................ah ha,you have to remember to screw that thing back on the deck (the bit that forms the chimney)
> Does that make me a master of disaster.
> Now who else will own up to it


 I'm so glad and relieved that I'm not alone. Minor (uhm...yes) difference is, I did this repeatedly whilst trying to find the sweet spot of rewicking - probably 6 times in total and 2 of these was consecutive

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

Lingogrey said:


> I'm so glad and relieved that I'm not alone. Minor (uhm...yes) difference is, I did this repeatedly whilst trying to find the sweet spot of rewicking - probably 6 times in total and 2 of these was consecutive


I thought I'd be the only one


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> I thought I'd be the only one



Nope we all have that T-Shirt @Genosmate!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Genosmate said:


> I thought I'd be the only one


It was right when I first moved from stock coils and I struggled to get the wicking just right between no leaks and no dry hits. It pretty much happened every single time when I was so excited that 'this time' seemed to be perfect and I just HAD to get the RBA base in the tank right now to experience vaping perfection.  The subsequent mess and wanting to moer myself feelings  was not conducive to the upkeep of these excitement levels


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

When a fellow vapor envies the clouds in production with the build you've recently strapped on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

You realize that it's nothing compared to a dripper and then replace it with one

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Cespian

zadiac said:


> You realize that it's nothing compared to a dripper and then replace it with one



Dude, I've deliberately started using a tank again to save on juice (use my drippers on weekends only or after a really good meal). If a 30ml lasted me 2 days I would rejoice. With the tank (Crius), it lasts me 3 days at least lol. I'm sorely considering dropping back down to the ST Mini and maybe it will last me 4 days.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

My statement was about flavor. All tanks that I've used mutes the flavor. With a dripper you get full on flavor. There's nothing like it. That's why I have a squonker with a BF dripper on it. Tanks just don't do it for me.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## argief

Genosmate said:


> Thought I'd share my "how not to" with an RTA,should give some of you a chuckle.
> 
> Put a new coil and wick in the rebuildable deck of the sub tank mini,after a few toots it tasted burnt,meh!
> I've not done the wicking properly me thinks,so I pull it apart and rewick and I'm pretty sure it will be 100% now.
> Put the tank back together clean up a bit and invert the tank only to see all the juice running out of the airholes.Luckily I don't have it on the mod as I normally do.
> Now whats wrong with this thing...............................ah ha,you have to remember to screw that thing back on the deck (the bit that forms the chimney)
> Does that make me a master of disaster.
> Now who else will own up to it



Owning up...  

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DizZa

....you consider selling all your other tanks and drippers and get another mastered tank!
Big thanks to @BigGuy from Sir Vape for my Serpent!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

zadiac said:


> You realize that it's nothing compared to a dripper and then replace it with one


 When you master a RDA ---> and buy a RDTA next #Bellus

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Agreed,


zadiac said:


> My statement was about flavor. All tanks that I've used mutes the flavor. With a dripper you get full on flavor. There's nothing like it. That's why I have a squonker with a BF dripper on it. Tanks just don't do it for me.


 however, please try yourself a dual coil RDTA Bellus _ it has no muting of any taste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## zadiac

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Agreed,
> 
> however, please try yourself a dual coil RDTA Bellus _ it has no muting of any taste.



I've been vaping long enough and have tried various tanks over my vaping journey. I don't need to try another. Nothing beats a dripper.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 2


----------



## Cespian

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Agreed,
> 
> however, please try yourself a dual coil RDTA Bellus _ it has no muting of any taste.



I had a Bellus. Its nice, but not spectacular. As @zadiac says, nothing beats the flavour of a dripper. The only RTA in my opinion that can SOMEWHAT compete with the flavour of a dripper is a Goblin mini (drippers chow juice for a reason). Get yourself a Velocity (or something simple like a Tugboat) to start out on and come and retract your statement afterwards

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian

Cespian said:


> I had a Bellus. Its nice, but not spectacular. As @zadiac says, nothing beats the flavour of a dripper. The only RTA in my opinion that can SOMEWHAT compete with the flavour of a dripper is a Goblin mini (drippers chow juice for a reason). Get yourself a Velocity (or something simple like a Tugboat) to start out on and come and retract your statement afterwards



I don't think he needs to retract it  I love tanks and drippers, the Bellus really does a great job on flavour - not far off of dripper builds... Just a small build area - makes it rather tough to nail great builds on!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Hi guys

Please refrain from getting personal.

Certain posts may be deleted

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

When you can live in the clouds you produce


----------



## argief

When you can walk and refill

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

When you can Temperature control with no difficulty, and a coil that stays at one resistance

 STAINLESS operations  316L by UD/YouDe/Unification of Design.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

When you can look back at a tank and say you were once my beloved, and then come your new ones that you mastered straight outta the box


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

When you think of so many different juices that passed through your glass cylinder, and still feel the tastes you know, as if you had it 10s ago


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

When you know what eyedroppers it doesn't like: Stubby, pointy,..



or a unicorn 

#Topfillas


----------



## Kuhlkatz

When you get enough flavor and vapor to satisfy your requirements without having to replace said tank every two weeks with the next best thing since sliced bread...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Cespian said:


> I had a Bellus. Its nice, but not spectacular. As @zadiac says, nothing beats the flavour of a dripper. The only RTA in my opinion that can SOMEWHAT compete with the flavour of a dripper is a Goblin mini (drippers chow juice for a reason). Get yourself a Velocity (or something simple like a Tugboat) to start out on and come and retract your statement afterwards


 
Having discovered TC recently, I HAD to do a vapour juice economy run in drippers vs rta's or even the rdtas, and they both came up in saving,, especially cause you ain't burning the materials anymore,

Nothing, I repeat, NOTHING, burns more than it should to give theeee most perfected vapour at a temp you'll never say no to, You might want it to burn at even higher grades but ---> Then just switch to VW, and you're sorted 

The RDA's performances have been nerfed however, to provide more strength of flavour than vapour, but it can be overridden -> I wish I put Titanium in my Sapor and not the Lush - but either way, they both saved so much juice, They were both pulling 20+ drags in a 8drop dripping - 4 per side ;D It was amazing  At those 'ideal' temps, this was an experience that baffled me, at how fast I used to go through wicking and coils etc.

This stuff is economising VAPOUR 

You know mos that you mastered a tank when you can wrap wires of all sorts fit for a dripping 


Temp control vapes at 275+ degrees Celsius still sink in Cape Town's heat


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Kuhlkatz said:


> When you get enough flavor and vapor to satisfy your requirements without having to replace said tank every two weeks with the next best thing since sliced bread...


Even if it is replaced, It's still phishing for the next best thing, according to hype  When you can't master it is when you sell it


----------

